# UR-Quattro Specs



## urqrally (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi guys,
Just wondering if anyone knows the stock horse-power/torque numbers for the North American '84 ur-quattro.
All I can find is conflicting Euro figures.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: UR-Quattro Specs (urqrally)*

I hate linking to Audiworld, but here you go...
http://www.audiworld.com/model...shtml


----------



## urqrally (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: UR-Quattro Specs (PerL)*

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.
I can't believe the '84 was only 156hp! That's not even acceptable by today's standards.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: UR-Quattro Specs (urqrally)*

The earliest 2144 cc engine had a lousy ouput. To think of it, the 5000 turbo had no more than 130 hp. That is even less than in my car, which has a normally aspirated, non-catalytic Euro-spec engine!


----------

